# Camera Land's Deal of the Day 2/5/2014 - Vortex



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










Today's "Deal of the Day" is on a very popular Vortex binocular which we have a few open box units at a reduced price available for you. These * Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binoculars, #RZB-2102 * are in as new condition in their original boxes. They are from a few demo day events where they were opened up and put on display and at the end of the day they were packed back up. This binocular is normally $1199.99 and we are knocking off $300.00 down to *only $899.99* while we've got these open box units available.










Smaller, lighter, brighter and stronger than ever before, the Razor HD offers the ultimate combination of advanced technologies and premium components. Packed with the best-quality, hand-selected prisms and premium HD (High Density) extra-low dispersion glass available today. Simply put, you're looking at a binocular that proves pushing to the edge is worth it.

O*ptical Features:*
APO Optical System - Combines with HD (High Density) glass for unmatched color sharpness.
Plasma Tech - Cutting edge application process provides unparalleled coating durability and performance.
HD Lens Elements - Premium (High Density) extra-low dispersion glass delivers the ultimate in resolution and color fidelity, resulting in High Definition images.
Dielectric Prism Coatings - Multi-layer coatings provide the clearest, brightest, most color-accurate images possible.
XR Lens Coatings - Vortex proprietary XR anti-reflective coatings, fully multi-coated on all air-to-glass lens surfaces, increase light transmission for maximum brightness.
Phase Correction - Used on roof prism models only-coating enhances resolution and contrast.

*Construction Features:*
Roof Prisms - Valued for greater durability and a more compact size. Ergonomic open-hinge design.
Magnesium Chassis - Decreases weight and increases strength.
Waterproof - Optics are sealed with o-rings to prevent moisture, dust, and debris from getting inside the binocular.
Fogproof - Argon gas purging guarantees superior fogproof and waterproof performance.
Rubber Armor - Provides a secure, non-slip grip, and durable external protection.
ArmorTek - Ultra-hard, scratch-resistant coating protects exterior lenses from scratches, oil and dirt.
True Open Hinge - Offers superior ergonomics while decreasing total weight and bulk.

*Convenience Features:*
Multi-Position Eyecups - Twist up and down to precise, intermediate settings to maximize custom fit for comfortable viewing with or without eyeglasses.
Center Focus Wheel - Adjusts the focus of both binocular barrels at the same time.
Locking Diopter - Adjusts for differences in a user's eyes. Located on right eyepiece.
Tripod Adaptable - Compatible with a tripod adapter, allowing use on a tripod or car window mount.

*Specs:*
Magnification: 10 x
Objective Lens Diameter: 42 mm
Eye Relief: 16.5 mm
Exit Pupil: 4.2 mm
Linear Field of View: 362 feet/1000 yards
Angular Field Of View: 6.9 degrees
Close Focus: 6 feet
Interpupillary Distance: 55-75 mm
Height: 5.9 inches
Width: 5.1 inches
Weight: 24.8 ounces

*For more Vortex Demo Product opportunities please visit our Vortex Demo Page*

*BTW,* a portion of every Vortex sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Have a great day*


----------

